# Vancouver in January



## linpat (Jul 16, 2008)

What's Vancouver like in January? I'm trying to decide when to reserve at Worldmark at the Canadian. I know that March or April would be the beginning of Spring and probably beautiful but I'm really tempted to visit my daughter in January. Is Vancouver cold wet and miserable in January? Any experiences? Thanks. Patricia


----------



## Canuck (Jul 16, 2008)

I lived in Vancouver for 8 years and I found January unpredictable.  You can wake up to clear blue sky's, with fresh crisp air and the North Shore mountains covered in snow....just beautiful!  "OR" you can wake up to the lowest, darkest sky, and rain drops the size of grapes bouncing off the streets....and that can last for DAYS...seriously they have had months where the sun only shines for 1 day.  April and May can be just as unpredictable.  People forget that Vancouver is green and lovely for a reason!  Vancouver is an amazing city and I loved living there, rain and shine!    

Here are some websites that prove I'm not fibbing!

http://www.vancouver.hm/weather.html

http://www.vancouver-travel-tips.com/weather-for-vancouver-canada.html

http://www.vancouver-travel-tips.com/january-weather-in-vancouver.html


----------



## ricoba (Jul 16, 2008)

linpat said:


> Is Vancouver cold wet and miserable in January? Any experiences?



Yes and Yes...it can be quite cold and miserable.

But it can also be cold and sunny.

I lived in Vancouver for a number of years and grew up in Seattle, so I know what the North"WET" coast is like.  

Some years the rain seems to stop in October and end in June.  Other years it can be more mild and moderate.

Here is a historical weather link from Weather Underground.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 16, 2008)

linpat said:


> Is Vancouver cold wet and miserable in January?


 Having lived in the Pacific Northwest for 25 years, I'd have to say that it's cold, wet, and miserable in January but it's also unpredictable, as stated in the above post. However, the odds favor "cold, wet, & miserable." 

If your primary purpose for visiting Vancouver is to spend time with your daughter, any time would be good, don't you think!  I looked at a virtual tour of the Worldmark Canadian and it looks like a very cool place to stay. If that's the only time you can get it, go for it!


----------



## eal (Jul 17, 2008)

I am sitting here with my son who lives in Vancouver.  He says that if it is cold, wet and miserable in Vancouver next January, then drive up to Whistler and go skiing!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2008)

It rarely gets THAT cold up here, and never for very long at a time - the ocean affects our weather a lot, and keeps coastal weather from getting too severe most of the time.

The trick to handling the unpredictable weather up this way is to dress in layers.  Prepare for wet, cool weather in January, and then start removing layers if/when it warms up or dries out a bit.  If you want warm and sunny, don't visit here in Winter.  You may see some snow, likely some rain, and maybe (if the stars are smiling on you) clear skies and cool, dry days.  

But if you want incredible natural beauty like you've never experienced, and urban sights in a fantastic, vibrant city, then Vancouver is a great choice any time of year.  Just dress right, and you'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2008)

IMHO, in the Pacific Northwest summer and winter are really about moods.  Northwesterners like to complain about cold wet winters, but if you grew up in areas that truly have cold winters (such as Minnesota, like me), you realize the winters are really mild (though they are wet).

But winter and summer have different moods.  Winter is muted - the dominant colors are gray and green.  The lakes and bays have a gray blue color.  Even if there is blue sky, the blue of the sky is offset against gray clouds.  If you can see mountains, the lower slopes are a deep, almost blackish green, with snow on the upper elevations.  There's usually not a lot of light and dark contrasts.  Everything tends to be muted; even people. 

Summer, though, is dominated by bright blue and bright green. Days are long, with incredibly long twilights.  The maples, cottonwoods, madronas, etc. are in full foliage.  The water is blue like cobalt.  This picture, taken at twilight on a late June summer evening, is the mood of summer.






I find winters here quite fascinating (though DW doesn't share my opinion).


----------



## linpat (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks - I think January sounds good*

I actually like the thought of cold weather in January and as a previous poster said - the real purpose of the visit is to spend time with my daughter. 
I just looked at the Weather.com website and its supposed to be mid-70s today in Vancouver - and mid 90s here today. Sounds like a good place to me. And all of the pictures that I've seen make the area look fabulous. 
Thanks for all the advice and experiences.


----------

